# Our Precious Daisy...Will Be Leaving Us



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Little Angel will be leaving us within a few hours.

She is on my lap, as I type. She wants to thank everyone on SM for giving her 8-months of love. Love, comfort, and care, she has never known before. Without the thread, on SM, and the contact information, sent to me, I would never have known about this precious girl. 

Thank you AMA, thank you Edie, and Bron, for giving this girl a chance, when no one else wanted to deal with her. 

I know how much you were all routing for her, and it worked. I'm sorry we did not have more time her. I'm just sick about it. I love her so much. I slept on the floor with her last night. I told Edie, I prayed for God to take her in her sleep. I hate this. I hate making the decision. 

Thanks again Ladies. Without you, I would never have known the love of Little Miss Daisy. 

I will post a memorial tomorrow. 

Here's her original thread: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114262-daisy-danger-animal-control-ca.html


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear this sad news. . . you are a great mom, blessing to so many and I know your heart breaks each time you come to this impasse. Big hug to you and may your baby relish this last, human, love lavish. Kisses to her from my house.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is heartbreaking. I don't know how you do it. But I do know that darling little Daisy had 8 months of unconditional love. Thank you for what you do.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh noooooooo:crying:I feel so sad, I can imagine how much you are hurting, Deb. At least she had some good times when she was loved.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - I'm so sorry to read this.:smcry: I didn't know that Daisy was ill or had a condition that would cause her to leave this earth so soon. I know you're making the best decision for her and she knows that too.

Daisy might have had a horrible life before, but boy was she loved. I just reread the thread about her and remember how hard everyone was fighting to save her life. And then Bron sprung her from that **** hole of a shelter and then you ended up taking her and showing her what love is all about. She was so blessed to spend those months with you, Deb. I know letting her go will be so hard, but think of the life and love you gave her. She knows she was one of the luckiest dogs on earth. :wub::wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you! God bless you for the love, care and happiness you gave her!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Deb - I am so very sorry. Who knows what poor little Daisy endured before, but I am so glad that she got to spend her last months on this earth as a part of your family and knew love and kindness. 

I went back and read the old thread and then read others of yours, and I have to say, you are my hero. Thank you so much for the unconditional love you give and show these precious little babies. As soon as I am able, I am going to follow in your footsteps and get into Maltese foster too.

Love, hugs and puppy kisses to you Deb.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm heartbroken and shocked. I had no idea Daisy was not doing well.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb, 
Bless little Daisy, :innocent: thank goodness for people like you who give so freely your time and love to those who may otherwise never known it. :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb, I am sorry that you have to lose yet another precious dog.
Just to let others know, Daisy has had numerous vet visits and x-rays and been on pain meds , prednisone etc. and crate rest at differant times in the past months. The x-rays' showed extensive damage to her back with 5 vertabrae involved. A Specialist was contacted and said nothing could be done. Daisy would get some better but recently nothing has helped. We can no longer let her suffer as she is doing and the kindest act we can do is to let her go with loving arms holding her.
Her life before we got her did damage that cant be fixed.
May you finally find peace Daisy. Deb has loved her and cared for her.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Daisy - RIP -- you were such a special, special baby and deserved so much better than you received during most of your life.

I thank God that you were rescued by AMA and learned what love truly is from our earth angels, Deb and Bron. 

I'm picturing you at The Bridge without any pain and having a great time with the other fluffs until you and Deb are reunited.

Deb -- sending you hugs and prayers. I know this isn't easy for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Deb, I am sorry that you have to lose yet another precious dog.
> Just to let others know, Daisy has had numerous vet visits and x-rays and been on pain meds , prednisone etc. and crate rest at differant times in the past months. The x-rays' showed extensive damage to her back with 5 vertabrae involved. A Specialist was contacted and said nothing could be done. Daisy would get some better but recently nothing has helped. We can no longer let her suffer as she is doing and the kindest act we can do is to let her go with loving arms holding her.
> *Her life before we got her did damage that cant be fixed.*
> May you finally find peace Daisy. Deb has loved her and cared for her.


:crying 2::crying 2: I just can't stop crying thinking of her life before. Thank goodness for all of you at AMA Rescue and Deb for giving her love and comfort and now the ultimate act of letting her go, because it's best for her. :wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I too am so sorry that Daisy will be going to the bridge. It is so heartbreaking, I truly do not know how you do it. Hugs to you for all you do and there's a special place in heaven for people like you.God Bless You


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You and I know that you have done anything that was needed to give Daisy a quality life.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Dear Deb, my heart breaks for you. Sending hugs and thanks for all you do.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so very sorry, Deb :crying: Bless you and everyone who takes in these animals and gives them a second chance and so much love.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I remember her, the owners turned her in saying she was aggressive? Obviously not!
She isn't very old is she? Aww sweet baby,she had 8 wonderful months of love from you and the gang. You were the best mommy to her and loved her soo much and all us aunties love her too. Her pain will be over and she's going to the bridge wrapped in love...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Deb called and asked me to let you all know that Daisy went peacefully to the bridge while Deb was holding her. 
Daisy was approx. 8yrs old and only had the last 8 months of her life to know love.
Run free at last Sweet Daisy ..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss Deb. Rest in peace sweet little Daisy, I am so glad you found a safe home and loving family to care for you.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:crying 2: Deb, this decision must have been incredibly painful. Daisy was blessed to have experienced the love she deserved while she was with you. I'm glad she was saved and loved before she went to the rainbow bridge. She can now run free knowing what love and warmth felt like. :hugs:


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Rest, sweet Daisy.*

I thought you were lovely. Deb loved you. I'm sorry that it took most of your life to be appreciated. Rest little Daisy.

Thank you, Deb. Sorry you must go through the worst of it. 

love Bron


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh Daisy, you are so beautiful. I have tears running down my face as I write this. You are in the best place but I am SO thankful you found loving arms to hold you and you died knowing what being cherished feels like. How anyone could abandon or be cruel so such a sweet and innocent creature is beyond my comprehension. There is so much evil and callousness in this world, but this story reminds me that there is still so much selfless goodness too. Deb you're in my prayers, I know you're hurting but you done good, girl.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Rest in peace, little Daisy. I'm so sorry, Deb. :grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so sorry, Deb. I know how you dedicate your life to showing these little ones what love is and sometimes it ends up with the happiest ending of all and other times it is heartbreaking having to say goodbye in this way, but at least you gave her a wonderful life of love and security in those months you had her. She really couldn't be in a better place during this time. I'm sure it doesn't get any easier for you even having been through this many times, and you are such a strong, amazing person to continue dedicating yourself to these dogs. I wish you and Daisy peace and comfort and I will be thinking of you both.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Deb - I am so sorry you had to go through this. Thank you for showing Daisy so much love during the last months ofnher life. You are truly an earth angel and Daisy is now the angel watching over you.

I love you girlfriend. 

Daisy - run free at the bridge!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for loving this sweet dog. It is so selfless and so wonderful for the dog to have known love--it changed her life forever.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

:sorry: you did what you could....:crying:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Rest little Daisy. So sorry for the lost but so glad she knew love for the last eight months.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*May Daisy rest in peace...*

Hi Deb, 

I am so very sorry for your lose. I am new to the rescue stuff and just recently started following it via Bronwyne. I came across this post (and Spoiled Maltese) by accident. I watched Daisy's rescue video when I first found Bronwyne's video's online. And I just re-watched it and am very emotional over your situation. I am not only sorry for your lose but sorry you were faced with this hard decision. There are no words to comfort you during this time, but you have my deepest sympathies, and I am sure Daisy will be forever grateful for the all happiness and love she experienced in her life because of you!! She is in my prayers...

:crying:

My condolences,
~Lindsay


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I miss her. It's very lonely right now. Jops, LBB, Tommy and Johnny, have been very quiet all day. I want them to bark at me, or something. I don't know, just make some sort of noise. The silence is deafening.

Here's when she came on board: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114367-here-she.html

Is she cute as a bug, or what? I definately hit the jackpot with Daisy.

Thank you everyone. Without all of you, I would never have known the love of this wee little soul. I am very thankful for that.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

3Maltmom said:


> I miss her. It's very lonely right now. Jops, LBB, Tommy and Johnny, have been very quiet all day. I want them to bark at me, or something. I don't know, just make some sort of noise. The silence is deafening.
> 
> Here's when she came on board: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/114367-here-she.html
> 
> ...


Deb - if you listen real hard you'll hear Daisy in Heaven telling all the angels that she already lived with one here on earth. :wub: Thank you girlfriend for having such a big heart, and home, for our beloved fluffs in need. She was a beautiful, lucky girl in the end. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I am so very sorry  :grouphug:

Thank you for giving Daisy all the love that she deserves. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how very sad that Daisy passed away. Please know in your heart that you gave her so much love and that you were a great Mom to her.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Just read Daisy's story... am just so glad that she was saved... so sorry that decision had to be made


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry...she had real love with you.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Deb, my friend, a big hug to you. I am so sorry. The sorrow is to great.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Deb i'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet Daisy...thank you for taking this sweet girl in and giving her the love that she so deserved. :grouphug:


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What a beautiful sweet girl  I'm so sorry you had to let her go but so glad she had 8 months of being treated as special as she deserves


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Thinking of you today. It's so hard to take in those little souls that you know won't be with you long...I used to take fluffs from the shelter to retire at our "shady acres". It's hard but it does help to know they went wrapped in love...

It takes a specially big heart to do what you do.
Hugs!♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Deb. I've been meaning to call you. Miss Daisy was such a lucky girl to have been a resident of Casa Del Caca for 8 months, which is 8 months longer than she would have lasted otherwise. RIP sweet angel.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I bet it was the best eight months of her life too. I'm so sorry Deb.


----------



## anniernc (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss but so thankful that Daisy got to know how it felt to be so loved. Rest in peace sweet baby girl and tell my furangels that I love them.


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

precious Daisy was so special and so very loved by so many. Thank you for giving her probably the best months of her entire life, that she so deserved!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

carley said:


> precious Daisy was so special and so very loved by so many. Thank you for giving her probably the best months of her entire life, that she so deserved!


Debi,

Thank you my friend. Without you, and your determination, Daisy would not have found her way to my home. 

Daisy thanked you from the bottom of her wee little heart.

She left this world knowing love, and peace, thanks to you.


----------

